# Superquinn in Blanchardstown open on St Patrick's Day ?



## mjbo (16 Mar 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Superquinn in Blanch is open on St Patrick's Day and if so what are the opening hours ?  Thanks. (Forgot to call the store earlier to check and their website does not give any info about Patricks Day opening hours)


----------



## theresa1 (17 Mar 2010)

8am - 8pm aprox.


----------

